# AMD: what went wrong?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Five years ago, AMD looked set to topple Intel. Now its very existence is under threat. Mike Jennings investigates what went wrong


Here

(A long but interesting read..)


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

From my perspective, probably buying ATI started the down hill run.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think ATi actually hurt them that much but rather that it was the Bulldozer fiasco. I hope they get back on track soon however. :/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree with the Bulldozer thing, and the fact that they had something like 7 CEO's in 7 years...


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Aye.
But after reading the article I must give some credit to Intel for attempting to "kill" AMD.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Zarnak said:


> Aye.
> But after reading the article I must give some credit to Intel for attempting to "kill" AMD.


:up: To the tune of over a billion dollars....


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Precisely. It's absurd how they could practically sustain (?) another company with the money used to use Intel-chipsets exclusively.
Makes me feel bad for buying an i5 2500K last year.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Zarnak said:


> I don't think ATi actually hurt them that much but rather that it was the Bulldozer fiasco. I hope they get back on track soon however. :/


Yup........I seem to recall them doing this same exact thing (having to re-issue what was supposed to be THE hot processor) a few years back as well.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

You mean the Phenom-series?
Phenom II's have been great from what I hear but the same sources claim that Phenoms at first were horrible. I've been running intel the last 10 years though. :/ (Wish I didn't. )


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup, that was it.....they made a huge deal out of one generation of Phenom, and it benched lower than the previous generation. That was about the same time I got out of serious hardware tweaking.......


----------



## spynoodle (Feb 11, 2012)

Intel needs to get lazy again. Then AMD can catch up.  Sadly, it seems that AMD may not even attempt to ever make another high-performance processor.  Piledriver may be the last.


----------

